# What does this mean exactly? Radeon 9200SE Family--PCI or AGP?



## Bobsama (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty much, I had a friend of mine run GPU-Z to determine the correct type of graphics card for them to buy. The results screenshot is below.







So that is an AGP card, correct?


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just open the PC and look at the card.  I think it's on a PCI slot though.  Of course just because he has a PCI video card right now, does not mean his motherboard does not have an AGP slot.


----------



## Bobsama (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks... I think. The problem is that it's a friend that lives a distance away and they're not particularly tech savvy. Anyways--I'll just stick to CPU-Z as there's plenty of info on the motherboards. I looked over Asus's site and it appeared that they didn't make any PCI graphics cards, only AGP and PCI Express.


----------



## Mister Weasel (May 16, 2008)

*It might mean...*

That his system is running the AGP card in PCI mode because the proper GART for the mobo isn't loaded.  This would make a sucky card (no offense) even worse, since it would be running at the equivalent of .5X AGP.

Basically, AGP *is* PCI, just with some extensions, faster, and physically a different slot... so if you plug an AGP card into an AGP motherboard, but the OS doesn't have the right drivers for it it'll treat it software-wise and performance-wise as if it were PCI.


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2008)

Mister Weasel said:


> That his system is running the AGP card in PCI mode because the proper GART for the mobo isn't loaded.  This would make a sucky card (no offense) even worse, since it would be running at the equivalent of .5X AGP.
> 
> Basically, AGP *is* PCI, just with some extensions, faster, and physically a different slot... so if you plug an AGP card into an AGP motherboard, but the OS doesn't have the right drivers for it it'll treat it software-wise and performance-wise as if it were PCI.



exactly


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 16, 2008)

i'm sure it is a agp card. i had it on my mum's pc two years ago and it was agp@8x.


----------



## stickedy (May 16, 2008)

I guess the AGP GART is not installed correctly.What chipset does this computer have?


----------

